# Bloodworms safe to feed tads??



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have run across a thread on another forum suggesting bloddworms are or could be likely infected with chytrid. now i bought some and havent fed them out. are they safe or should i reconsider? confused here. Kristy
edit:
i was planning on feeding my tads and glowfish these.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I guess in theory if the bloodworms were collected from a water supply that was infected with chytrid and then frozen it could have Zoospores in it... 
I use them at work to feed Pipa parva metamorphs. 

Were there any references to it or is it another theoretical scare?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ed said:


> I guess in theory if the bloodworms were collected from a water supply that was infected with chytrid and then frozen it could have Zoospores in it...
> 
> Were there any references to it or is it another theoretical scare?


no references, a theoretical scare. do you feed live or frozen ed? mine are live bloodworms. from a feeder online store that carries mealies,silkworms,crix things like that.
kristy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

kristy55303 said:


> no references, a theoretical scare. do you feed live or frozen ed? mine are live bloodworms. from a feeder online store that carries mealies,silkworms,crix things like that.
> kristy


I use frozen. Are they real bloodworms (midge larva) or are they mislabled blackworms? I have often seen advertisements for live bloodworms only to have it turn out to be live blackworms. 

With the frozen bloodworms, thaw them in some water in a seperate container and pour off most of the water before feeding. This keeps a lot of the dissolved biological leakage from the bloodworms from fouling the water. 

Ed


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

they may have been referenced on the site as blackworms. bad? 
kristy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nope. Aquacultured in the fine state of California. I also use these as feeders at work and the work fine for a protien source for tadpoles. I've fed them to a number of tadpoles species with excellant success.

Ed


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks ed. I feel so much better now that i can use them. gross looking but hey, if the tads and fish likie them and get a better varied diet, why not. i appreciate the info and help. kristy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ed said:


> With the frozen bloodworms, thaw them in some water in a seperate container and pour off most of the water before feeding. This keeps a lot of the dissolved biological leakage from the bloodworms from fouling the water.
> 
> Ed


This is what I do as well.

I used to do the live blackworms from CA when I had discus. They worked great for me then. Not really that hard to keep alive for a while either.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i ordered 3/4 lbs and a strainer kit to clean them every day. the glowfish go nuts. its the on;ly fish i have ever been able to keep alive. a record for me! and i will be feeding them to the tads now. see what difference in health i get since i used to only feed algae, some frui flies once in a while and hbh tad bites and sparingly fish flakes. kristy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll bet you notice a definite difference feeding the live blackworms to the tads. I wish I had something else to feed the live blackworms to so that I could have some around to feed the tads as well. Just not cost effective though to have just for the tads


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

funny those glowfish i thought were sterile and could never keep a goldfish alive. well i had fry ...most got eaten but there is alot of java moss in the tank and duckweed and two made it. they arent as pretty. more off yellow than neon. but they go after those blackworms like pirhannas. and the tads will love them. i have a ton of tinc tads so maybe i can make more use of them that way. it was spendy gary. I just wanted to try it. and am glad i didnt totally waste my money and have to bleach them before disposing if they were prone to chytrid. so very pleased and Ed is an asset to these questions. even as blonde of ones i seem to have most of the time. Just trying to take care of the frogs well though and not contribute to what is going on with this fungus chaos. kristy


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> I'll bet you notice a definite difference feeding the live blackworms to the tads. I wish I had something else to feed the live blackworms to so that I could have some around to feed the tads as well. Just not cost effective though to have just for the tads


I buy them frozen and split them between my adult xenopus and whatever tads I have as well as my 12 yr old goldfish who enjoys them as well. Funny thing though, they come in the same packaging as frozen herbs like basil, thyme, etc. so do warn your spouse or roommate if you keep them in the freezer. My wife nearly added a cube to dinner one night. Good times!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol gross. noine sit in a strainer in the door of the fridge and they look like a mush of pile poo...except it wiggles. but the nanny wasnt too thrilled lol. we actuaslly changed nannies because she thought the frogs and ff and the like were gross even though the house is very nice. guess its not an appealing hobby to some lol. i think the pinky mice in the freezer tipped it off though. she opened it in a paper bag and they are for the whites tree frogs and the leopard geckos my son breeds. too funny. 
kristy


----------

